
What the Hell Is Wonder Valley? - prawn
http://www.williamhillyard.com/WonderValley
======
prawn
Drove through here on a US roadtrip a couple of days ago and found this page
after wondering about all the decrepit shacks in the area.

The entrepreneur in me wonders what could be done with the area and those
little cabins. The realist wonders if the abandoned buildings shouldn't just
be razed to accelerate the reclaiming by the desert.

Wonder valley indeed!

